# Tòrcer-me o torce'm?



## FAVOURITE

Hola, he escrit la següent frase i ara no sé si és correcte o no:

"és difícil de tòrcer-me"

Un company m'ha dit que li sembla que hauria de ser:

"és difícil de torça'm"

Personalment penso que el torça'm és imperatiu (tu) + pronom (a mi), i en canvi el tòrcer-me seria infinitiu + pronom. 

Algú me'n pot donar la normativa?? Ho he buscat arreu i no la trobo...!

Gràcies d'avançada!


----------



## betulina

Hola, Favourite, i benvingut/da! 

No sé remetre't a cap document, ara mateix, però tens raó. En aquest tipus de frase ("és difícil de...", per exemple), com a parlant saps que et cal un infinitiu. Si no tinguessis el pronom, diries "és difícil de tòrcer" sense dubtar.

El problema ve quan vols posar un pronom darrere d'un infinitiu acabat en -er i pla quant a accentuació, com ara "conèixer", "convèncer", "tòrcer"... En un text formal cal fer-ho com tu dius, amb l'infinitiu tal qual, guionet i pronom ("tòrcer-me" , encara que així a seques em resulta estranya, la frase, eh?  ). Però parlant, almenys en el dialecte central, no puc generalitzar, no ho diem mai, diem el que diu el teu company, "torce'm", "coneixe'l", "convence't"... Amb una mica més de temps intentaré buscar a què es deu.

Espero que això t'ajudi.

Salut!


----------



## FAVOURITE

Moltíssimes gràcies, Betulina!

Al meu company li he dit exactement el mateix que em comentes, és a dir, que fa mal d'ulls, però que "normativament" em semblava que era així. Que diem T-Ò-R-S-A-M, però s'escriuria T-Ò-R-S-A-R-M-A.

Em serveix d'ajuda el fet que pensis com jo, jeje! 

Si ho trobes, serà perfecte!


----------



## Samaruc

Doncs alguna mania devem tenir a aquests verbs perquè fins i tot a València, on pronunciem les "r" finals, no és estrany sentir coses com "conèixer'm" o "conèixer't", pronunciant totes les consonants i sense "e" al final.

En tot cas, supose que precisament per això de pronunciar les "r" finals, potser a nosaltres ens sonen molt més naturals les formes normatives, de fet jo no les trobe gens forçades.


----------



## betulina

Sí, és curiós, Samaruc. Crec que ha de tenir a veure amb el fet que són paraules planes; amb la resta de verbs en infinitiu que són aguts sí que pronunciem la "r" en aquests casos. Per exemple, diem "buscar-te", "buscar-lo", encara que també és cert que no és estrany sentir ""buscà'l", ara que hi penso... No sé si és el mateix cas, però.

Sé que vaig veure'n una explicació per algun lloc; demà que tindré més temps ho buscaré, a veure si ho trobo i us dic el què.

Bon cap de setmana!


----------



## Cranc

Hola a tots!

Ja sé que és un fil molt vell, però volia dir que a Mallorca pronunciem sempre la forma "conèixer-lo" per exemple amb la tónica sempre sobre el pronom. És una de les coses que als parlants d'altres dialectes els és més difícil d'entendre, perquè canviem completament l'accentuació de la paraula.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cranc said:


> Hola a tots!
> 
> Ja sé que és un fil molt vell, però volia dir que a Mallorca pronunciem sempre la forma "conèixer-lo" per exemple amb la tónica sempre sobre el pronom. És una de les coses que als parlants d'altres dialectes els és més difícil d'entendre, perquè canviem completament l'accentuació de la paraula.


 
Certament, i és una pura delícia com feu anar i entoneu el pronoms.

Salutacions a sa Roqueta, que també és un poc ca meva


----------



## tamen

(A part del que he dit i diem aquí, tinc una resposta preparada però no acabada sobre "bona tarda".)


Sobre les formes "tòrcer-me" o "torce'm", la Gramàtica pòstuma de Fabra (1956)  les admet totes dues, tant l'una com l'altra, si bé en llenguate _formal_ diria que recomana la primera.  Però... jo crec que un infinitiu sense "r" (tant si és agut com pla) és un infinitiu mutilat. I ho crec pel que dic a continuació.

Vaig treballar uns anys amb Joan Sales (al qual vaig dedicar una pàgina, no sé si ja ho he dit en algun altre moment). En Sales havia estat deixeble d'en Fabra i va obtenir el primer lloc (ex aequo amb  Manuel G. Alba) en un concurs de correctors i professors de català, presidit pel mateix Fabra. En Sales té una visió crec que encertadíssima sobre aquesta dificultat, i proposava i practicava en els seus escrits la solució "*tòrcer'm*"* "convèncer'm"*, etc., considerant que l'infinitiu ha de se complet, però que el parlant ja en fa muda la "r" final, com fa mudes les de tots els infinitius. El cas dels valencians que pronuncien aquestes "r", però que tanmateix diuen "convence'm" ratifica que aquesta solució no és desencertada. És el que faig jo.

Sobre els parlars insulars, diria que es mouen d'una altra manera, perquè allò que nosaltres anomenen pronoms febles (mancats d'accent tònic), en aquells parlars són pronoms més o menys tònics, com es pot comprovar sentint com diuen "veure(r)-*là*", per exemple.

Això és una explicació que em faig jo a partir de la "solució Sales" i per situar el problema, però no pretenc pas que sigui compartida. I aquesta explicació no implica de cap manera que consideri incorrecta la manera balear d'articular aquests pronoms: simplement diria que és una particularitat.


----------

